# pH



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

wut is the pH suppose to be for my 5 rbp's ?

(my tank is 50 gallon)


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

i mean 4 rbp's..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

anywhere from 6-7.8


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

just make sure it is stable and doesn't flucuate too much or too often.


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

how do u can u change the pH ? or keep it stable


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

frequent water changes help to keep it stable,as well as not changing the bio-load too often and ah.... and ahhh......DON! HELP!!!..... DON!! 
search the forum for "stable pH" or something and you'll find a bunch-o-help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

TRINHSTA said:


> how do u can u change the pH ? or keep it stable


 It's best to keep it stable. The pH can be modified with the addition of various chemcials, if it needs to be. What is the pH of your tank water?


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

7.4


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

first of all, those four piranhas are going to grow out of that tank pretty fast :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

7.4 will work fine. I wouldn't bother trying to lower it.

If you really wanted to lower it, there are many things you could do, like adding Malaysian bogwood (that really dark driftwood some LFS's sell), peat in your filter, or add water filtered by an RO unit or distilled. That being said, it's probably fine the way it is.


----------



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

thankz!!!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

The pH for red bellies it should be around 7.4 - 7.8 ppm. I have mine at 7.6 ppm all the time. Mine is very stable.


----------

